# Laura Osswald -Verliebt in Berlin, Braut- 4x HQ



## walme (20 Dez. 2009)

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Pics der schönen Laura


----------



## astrosfan (21 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die schöne Braut :thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (8 Jan. 2010)

Ich würde sie sofort heiraten...
Danke.


----------



## neman64 (8 Jan. 2010)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie sofort heiraten...
> Danke.



Ich auch.

:thx: für die tollen Bilder der Braut Laura Oswald


----------

